# Where to Find Truly Non-Slip Clips & Headbands/ Bows for toddlers?



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

My 20 month old DD has lovely wurly hair that I do not want to cut bangs into, but her hair in front is always in her eyes/nose/mouth. I have tried a variety of barrettes from regular stores, like walmart, but nothing will stay in her fine hair. Looking for TRULY nonslip barrettes, bows, or headbands that are comfy, cute, and not expensive!


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Comfy, cute and non expensive do not go together. Sorry. I am cursed with massive curls and can tell you I've spent the last 37 years battling this mess. The problem with 'non slip' is they have 'teeth' or elastic/gel which grabs the hair and HURTS to the dickens.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

um, no, I'm thinking non-slip that has velvet on the inside of them.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

They are pricey but the No Slippy Hair Clippy bows work perfectly.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

No help on the nonslip barrettes. The most effective solution for us has been to put the hair in pigtails or ponytails with little elastic bands. Before it was long enough for two pigtails, we just used to put one right on top of her head to keep the bangs out of her eyes. Before that we had a short period of using head wraps (just a big loop of elastic that goes all the way around the head). Those did eventually tend to come off but they lasted longer than clips/barrettes for sure and anyway were very easy to replace.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

My daughter has long fine slippery hair. I just put her "bangs" up in a little ponytail on top of her head. I got the smallest size regular hair pony that I could get my fingers in and went with it. It was super adorable and she wore her hair like that till it was long enough to get it all back in ponytails or braids.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

I've tried this and it works: glue a strip of felt inside the clippy part of the barrette on both sides -- the part that touches the hair. The felt grips the hair without breaking it and the barrette doesn't slip.


----------



## jgracefrank (Mar 12, 2007)

Try giddygiddy.com. Good luck!


----------



## twinklebaby (Nov 2, 2011)

No Slippy Hair Clippy hair accessories are especially designed for babies and toddlers. They have a great line of non-lip clips and headbands that stay atop babies' heads and won't slip away from babies' fine hair, and they are light and comfy to wear.


----------



## FarmerBeth (Mar 9, 2011)

How comfy are these really? My kids are way past toddler, but I personally can't find a non slip headband that doesn't hurt. It just aches, I go mad! If any of you have very sensitive kids (I mean very sensitive) I need to find an adult version, stat!


----------

